# Blurry Vertical lines on LCD monitor



## R2K (May 18, 2011)

I purchased a Acer H163HQ LCD monitor before 2 days.

Yesterday i found blurry words in certain areas of the screen. The only place the words are blurry is in three vertical lines; left, center, and right side of the screen. The lines are about one inch wide and run from top of the screen to the bottom.. But there are no problems while watching videos or pictures on the screen. It shows up only while dealing with text documents and webpages. Even folder names appearing along those specific areas gets blurred.

What might be the problem.?


----------



## abhidev (May 18, 2011)

check if your resolution set is optimal based on your monitor support...


----------



## noja (May 18, 2011)

Have you tried with other videos etc. What OS are you running? tried the clear type font setting in Vista and above?
Also find the auto adjust function in your monitor.


----------

